# Googleanfrage trotz firewall und proxi



## apu (2. Mrz 2007)

hallo allerseits,
ich mach grad ne projektarbeit und will dazu ne googleanfrage mit java machen,
hab des über nen socket gemacht, und nen GET an die google API geschickt.
Will des jetzt aber auch an der hochscule machen, weil ich das Projekt auch da pressentieren muss.
mein problem is jetzt, dass des socket nicht funktioniert, entweder liegts an der firewall, oder am proxi...
hat jemand schonmal nen ähnliches problem gehabt, oder weis mir sonst wie ne lösung??
danke, wär echt hilfreich.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mrz 2007)

Du meinst den Webservice?
Haben die den nicht eingestellt?


----------



## apu (3. Mrz 2007)

also, ich brauch von google ne liste über alle seiten, die auf eine bestimmte seite verlinken, am besten über die API.
des weiteren will ich später noch über kontaktdaten (straße, stadt, plz) zu koordinaten kommen.
denke, die erste anfrage kriegt man au noch über ne ganz normale url hin, wenn man nen entsprechenden header mitsendet, aber spätestens für die googlemaps anfrage brauch ich wohl die api, und hab damit wieder das problem mit dem socket.

aja, falls der dienst garnimmer angeboten wird, was mir neu wäre, hät ich natürlich nen größeres problem :/


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2007)

Also zumindest die ganz normale Suche über die GoogleSearch.wsdl geht glaube ich nicht mehr.
http://code.google.com/apis/
Zu deiner Frage:


> Will des jetzt aber auch an der hochscule machen, weil ich das Projekt auch da pressentieren muss.
> mein problem is jetzt, dass des socket nicht funktioniert, entweder liegts an der firewall, oder am proxi...
> hat jemand schonmal nen ähnliches problem gehabt, oder weis mir sonst wie ne lösung??


Ich denke jeder hatte schonmal ein Problem mit Firewalls und ähnlichem, aber wie sollen wir da helfen? Wende dich an den Netzwerkadministrator.


----------

